# David Lewin Transformation theory



## MusicFree

do you have any interest in Lewin's Transformational theory it or is it something is purely academic and theoretical?


----------



## millionrainbows

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformational_theory

It sounds restricted, and too formal to me. However, I'd have to see the book first, before I could make a definitive judgement.

The concept of "functions" and their transformationsw sounds too limited, and too tonal to me.


----------



## millionrainbows

On the other hand, after reviewing Riemann theory, these 'restrictions' might just be an ideal way to create music with quasi-tonal elements, such as triads, and use them in a more modern way, yet still hinting at tonality. Thus we could create a different kind of "tonal" music which is based not on relations to a single key center, but based on other intervallic factors. For composers who wish to escape from serialism, yet still produce 'conservative' sounding quasi-tonal results, this seems ideal. It is 'uncommon practice tonality.' A set of alternative, arbitrary 'rules' are put into place, which determine new kinds of 'functions' and voice-leadings. It reminds me of that Monty Python skit which takes place in a pet store. The customer wants a parrot, but the store only has a cocker spaniel, so the clerk offers to do a "parrot job" on a cocker spaniel. Thus, the 'new tonality' arrives in all its splendor. Is this politics masquerading as music? May be....


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformational_grammar


----------

